# Light for a 24x18x14 tank



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi i am going to use a MH for the first time but i dont know how much watt i need for that type of aquarium the plants i am going to use are all low light plants and the only light loving plant will be dwarf hairgrass i have many option like the 70watt fishneedit or a 150watts the light will be 8000k


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

R33 GTR said:


> Hi i am going to use a MH for the first time but i dont know how much watt i need for that type of aquarium the plants i am going to use are all low light plants and the only light loving plant will be dwarf hairgrass i have many option like the 70watt fishneedit or a 150watts the light will be 8000k


The 70 watt fishneedit MH should be more than enough wattage for a small/medium size tank aquarium.


----------

